# Reef Raft Eye Candy.....



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Several members and hobbyists have requested that I share some pictures from Reef Raft.

Some LFS prefer to align themselves to brand and co-brand specific pieces with Reef Raft while other LFS alternatively choose to be discreet and not brand at all for proprietary reasons. I respect both philosophies and business models.

As such; here are some pictures that Jay and I can share.  This will give some an idea of the breadth and depth of pieces that have been available. As each shipment is different; you can ask your LFS to contact Reef Raft for similar pieces. Some LFS in the GTA have relationships with RR; others don't. The enclosed pictures have either been sold locally or were destined for LFS abroad. If nothing else; enjoy the aesthetics.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Additional Reef Raft Eye Candy......*


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Final RR pics for now.....*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Amazing pieces. Thanks for the pics


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

can't believe he still has the potbellies... wish i had a temperate tank!


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

hey Taipan do you think you can arrange a club tour for GTAA members to RR on a special day?


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Beautiful corals, too bad no customers walk in


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

Argh! You're killing me Red. Those potbellies...drool!!!!


----------

